# MY FIRST CHIHUAHUA!! :)



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

HI! My name is Kristi. I'm new to the forum. Currently, I have a chi/beagle mix. His name is Marley. He's awesome! And I"m getting my first AKC Chihuahua in October! Currently, his name is Pedro, but I think we are going to try to come up with something else for him. He is on Dogster! Here are pics of them!

Pedro - AKC Reg'd LH Chih - www.dogster.com/?193778 - he doesn't have much info yet, b/c I don't have him yet.  I want to get to know him a little before I fill all that out!  

Marley - Beagle/Chih mix - www.dogster.com/?189180

By the way, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Kristi, Marley and Pedro,

Marley is adorable!! His coat is so shiny!! And Pedro is just the cutest!! He's got neat markings!!!  :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the site, I am sure you will love it.
I am Julie and I have 2 chi's with are below. :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome Kristi! :wave: You have beautiful little ones!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

They are both so adorable! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome :wave:  your babies are really cute


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

welcome....your kids are soooo cute!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi! :wave: Your new chi is a cutie. Take lots of pics when you get him! Love your beagle chi also!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Welcome! I am getting my first chi in October as well! We can wait impatiently together, lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome.. those are 2 adorable chi's...It 's wonderful that Marley was able to help you thru such a difficult time...his coat is beautiful and those eye's..no wonder he stole your heart ....


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the list. You have two sweet babies.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Welcome*

You have some cut babies! Welcome :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

congratulations on your first chi
and welcome to ther forum
mia
x


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome!

They're both adorable!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!! :wave: You're babies are adorable!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the board! :wave: Marley certainly does have a lovely shiny coat. what a doll! and Pedro is a little sweetheart as well.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

nabi said:


> Welcome.. those are 2 adorable chi's...It 's wonderful that Marley was able to help you thru such a difficult time...his coat is beautiful and those eye's..no wonder he stole your heart ....


Thank you so much for that. It definately brought a smile to my face.  

AND AWH! Thanks everyone!  I got goosebumps ya'll made me feel so welcome! *blush* And what cute pups everyone has on their siggies and avatars!  I'll get around to making one soon, but I dont' have my good graphics program on this computer.

TareG.....waiting impatiently together sounds like a brilliant plan to me!

I have an interesting website if you are interested in looking. It's a CYBER KENNEL!  Lots of dogs of all sorts!

http://www.geocities.com/queentpeugs


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: Hi, Aaaww, they're lovely. I have a Marley too! Mine is a long haired german shepherd though!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello :wave: and Welcome :hello2: to you and your two cutie pies


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey! welcome :wave: i sent ALL of your dog's a pup pal request lol. ashley looked like such a womderful dog. her eyes just linger in my mind right now they have so much soul behind them.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome :wave: i've never seen a chi/beagle mix before , but marley looks very cute :lol: pedro also ofcourse :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

